# Stones



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Came back after vacation and one boy has a "water " belly and is just standing in the corner. Pretty worried. Any thoughts of an approach. Holiday weekend here- vets closed.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Packfish, 
Could you tell us more about what is going on. How old is the goat? What do you mean "water" belly? Do you mean he is bloated? Could he have gotten into something poisonous? Did he get into the feed/grain buckets? Or Are you thinking it could be UC? 

Please give us more details and if his condition gets worse, I would re-post to the 911 section and/or call someone you know could help(see the members list).

Without knowing any details I would suggest gas-x, pepto and baking soda. If you think it is UC, that is another story. I would immediately call a member. 

Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I have been useing this site for insight:

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/articlesMain.html#Articles


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

if it's stones and he has a water belly already - meaning, his bladder is ruptured - waiting till Monday in unresponsible.

I know that the vet situation in the US is different than in Germany but shouldn't there be someone that offers an emergency service?

Start calling around. If your description is correct, he's heading for a painfull and slow death without FAST help.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Thought I posted a reply yesterday morning- guess it didn't take-\
Found a vet that answered an emergency call 40 miles to the north-
Long story- he didn't have any help spo we assisted as much as we could with the operation- resting now and on meds- another operation in a few weeks if meds do their work- time will tell.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

so it were stones? Did the vet place a catheter?


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes and yes and the next operation will reroute the entire tract to exit basically like a doe. I will report back when all is done and over.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Yes and yes and the next operation will reroute the entire tract to exit basically like a doe. I will report back when all is done and over.


I'd think about this procedure. Some goat keepers have experience with that and not 100% good ones.

I'm not sure if there are reports about this on this forum already but check the packgoat mailing list on yahoo.

Basically: the running urine will cause scald with all it's problems.


----------

